# Turning root tabs into liquid fertilizer during dry start?



## vtyou (Mar 17, 2012)

I've got some extra root tabs from before. I was wondering if I could crush them up finely and put them into my spray bottle for when I mist my dwarf hair grass daily for the dry start method. Would this provide any benefit for the plants or will it just be useless?


----------

